# Meat ideas/suggestions for nachos



## baking fool (Nov 23, 2009)

...besides ground beef of course. I can imagine pulled pork would be good. Has anyone tried anything like that? what else would work?


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 23, 2009)

Sometimes when I do nachos with a bunch of stuff on them, they get a little soggy. I like just cheddar melted in the oven on some home fried corn tortilla chips. Then put the other stuff on the side to dip into.
Once, I had used chipotle in adobo sauce for something, had strained it into a smooth paste. The leftover stuff I put into some canola oil, let sit in the fridge for a week. Then used that oil to drizzle over refried beans, nachos, etc. Just a bit goes a long way. sooooo yummy!
I like onion, jalapeno, cilantro, chopped and mixed together with a bit of lime juice. Green onions are nice, too.


----------



## spork (Nov 23, 2009)

spicy chorizo, ideally made of indeterminate protein.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 23, 2009)

The original Tex-Mex snack food - chips, a mixture of melted cheddar w/salsa, and a slice of jalepeno. If you add a bottle of Dos Equis, it's the perfect dinner!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 23, 2009)

i have made em for years in the microwave for the grandkids. the youngest seemed to live on them. not always meat, just cheese (grated combo mexican)very chunky salsa. sometime i use the store fresh salsa if i have it. they love em. if u do it really quick, barely melt the cheese, all will be well.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 23, 2009)

I submit you can use just about any meat for nachos.
Steak, chicken, sausage, pork, turkey.... it's all good!!!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2009)

Ditto what GrillingFool said. It all works. Mmmm!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 24, 2009)

Wyogals post reminded me of a personal favorite, Carne Asada Beef.  This would go great on nachos.

Ingredients:
2 lbs. Skirt, flank,  or round steak
2 jalapeno peppers
2 tbs. diced green pepper
2 tbs. diced red bell pepper
2 tbs. diced orange or yellow bell pepper
1/2 onion, diced
1 tsp. fresh cilantro, minced
Juice of 1 lime
Salt

Salt the meat and throw in on the grill over a solid bed of charcoal.  Cook until medium rare.  Remove from the grill and let cool.  Dice the meat and add to the remaining ingredients.  Saute together in a heavy frying pan until the veggies are cooked but still crunchy.

Of course this is phenomenal with good guacamole in a burrito or soft corn tortilla.  But it will work with nachos too.

Seeeeey; Goodweed of the North


----------



## baking fool (Nov 24, 2009)

good ideas everybody  I'll give them a go


----------

